

The Humble Hacker Keyboard - bcl
http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Island:6292

======
ken
I'm shocked. I've never been happy with any keyboard, and so I've been keeping
notes for the past couple years with every good keyboard idea I've seen, and
by now I've got a pile of sketches at home that look _extremely_ similar to
this (matrix layout, control keys between hands, Dvorak, etc.). And someone on
hackaday.com said "i’ve done some drawings quite similar, great to see people
sharing the same ideas".

I feel like there's some latent shared understanding that the current keyboard
designs are bad, and we all know how to do it right, but people are afraid to
change anything now.

There are 3 or 4 other specific ideas I have which are not implemented in this
design yet, but I think it's close enough (and sufficiently better than other
keyboards) that if these were for sale, I'd buy a pair of them right now.

------
Uhhrrr
The arrows between the space keys are an interesting idea, but all those keys
between the letters? Yuck.

Also, it's hard to write code that uses arrays when there aren't any "[" or
"]" keys.

------
heretohelp
I like novel keyboards quite a bit.

However, as someone who spent the last 20 years training the muscle memory for
programming in QWERTY and 10 years using Emacs on QWERTY, this is completely
unusable to me.

~~~
tadfisher
This keyboard has removable keycaps and a fully-programmable controller, so
you can make this as usable as you want it to be.

